# Winter Advise For Diesel Owners



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Good advice. I'll add a little bit from my personal knowledge and this goes for ECO owners too. Get rid of those low resistance tires for the winter and get a good set of winter tires. It will be an ice rink out there with the factory tires.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

*2013LT* Thank you ! Duh I forgot about that one ,glad you did chime in on that as well very good point and very true . I had good luck with hancook tires. I had a tire list some were if I can find it now ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IF you can find them... Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 was tested by the Finns this year as the lowest rolling resistance winter tire of a group of ten or so competitors. 

It also rated at the top of the studless class for snow / ice / slush grip.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Good advice. I'll add a little bit from my personal knowledge and this goes for ECO owners too. Get rid of those low resistance tires for the winter and get a good set of winter tires. It will be an ice rink out there with the factory tires.


This is especially true if you get wet snow. For those of us in the American west with dry snow the OEM tires are ok in the winter. I've driven better and I've definitely driven worse tires than the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance on the ECOs.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeez when I thought I could finally be done with winter tires, the low resistance really makes them that bad?

And so the remote start is pointless? I guess it will work for heating the seat and defrosting at least.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Jeez when I thought I could finally be done with winter tires, the low resistance really makes them that bad?
> 
> And so the remote start is pointless? I guess it will work for heating the seat and defrosting at least.


Since the heater has electric assist you'll at least have instant heat on your defroster if your car is, lets say, covered in ice. In 5 minutes you can brush it off instead of 15-20 or so it would take for a gas car with conventional heat. But yeah not really needed other then that.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i have nokian hakkapeliitta 7 studded tires on my diesel cruze (215/55r17)

no change in mpg from the stock all seasons

i won't be using any additives in my fuel, it will be -40 here, and i'll be just fine.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Any low rolling resistance tire is bad in the winter basically. Winter tires are practically free considering they save you mileage on your regular tires and if you get steel rims they will save your alloys from bigtime corrosion  I highly recommend this for everyone with alloy rims, not just people with fuelmax tires!!!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm just getting good all seasons as soon as the stock ones wear out.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I'll run mine stock tires at a bit lower PSI in the winter, for sure.. And, when I need new tires (most likely around Jan, or Feb), I'll be looking into getting some really good all season tires.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> i have nokian hakkapeliitta 7 studded tires on my diesel cruze (215/55r17)
> 
> no change in mpg from the stock all seasons
> 
> i won't be using any additives in my fuel, it will be -40 here, and i'll be just fine.


Thanks for the real world info. I think I will look for this tire for mine. Oh, and how much louder are they than the stock tires?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> IF you can find them... Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2 was tested by the Finns this year as the lowest rolling resistance winter tire of a group of ten or so competitors.
> 
> It also rated at the top of the studless class for snow / ice / slush grip.


Excellent info, thank you. I was going to try out Blizzak but will go this route instead.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Thanks for the real world info. I think I will look for this tire for mine. Oh, and how much louder are they than the stock tires?


you hear the studs on the dry road at slow speeds

no noise at highway speeds


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lower fuel mileage in Winter is only partly related to cold temperatures. It is due to "density altitude". Colder air is denser and the car generates more induced drag and more parasite drag requiring the engine to work harder to maintain a given speed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jpm84092 said:


> Lower fuel mileage in Winter is only partly related to cold temperatures. It is due to "density altitude". Colder air is denser and the car generates more induced drag and more parasite drag requiring the engine to work harder to maintain a given speed.


Interesting. I wonder how much of it is due to the different fuel mixture in the winter.


----------

